# oh the pain, oh the agony! . . .help!



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I saw the dentist again today, and the painkiller is wearing off. . . and my tooth is killing me!!!!!!! Is there anything I can do? :mecry:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What did they do? Maybe put a ice pack on your cheek?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Had a cavity done between teeth . . . my mouth is still swollen and numb, but gosh, my tooth is starting to kill me. I feel like screaming.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

My dad always tells me to slam my finger in the door, then my tooth won't hurt :lol: :roll: 

If you are near to a health food store and can get the homeopathic remedy Arnica that would help. I've dealt with a lot of tooth pain and the biggest thing is to just keep your mind off of it, distract yourself and you won't notice the pain.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

I'd call the dentist and tell them how much pain your are in so they can give you something asap!! A slice of ginger also works in a pinch.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

We live an hour out of town and we just got home . . . my mom says I may be in pain for 24 to 48 hours before it stops. . . :hair: . . . Well, if I pass on during the night, I'll have my mom let you all know . . . I took some motren (sp?) . . . And I have to go back next thursday. . . .groaning . . . :tears:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Had a cavity done between teeth . . . my mouth is still swollen and numb, but gosh, my tooth is starting to kill me. I feel like screaming.


 I recommend that you call your dentist...you shouldn't be getting severe pain .....to me the cavity may of went into the root and that is where the pain is coming from.......and I hate to say... you may need a root canal done.....Please call your dentist.... :worried: :help: :shocked:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol I get kicked out of the dentist. 

Well if you have no pain killers that are working slamming the finger in the door is the best way. It will most certainly distract you from the pain in your tooth. 

But honestly. I would call the dentist and ask for pain meds, or call your primary care doctor and ask for pain meds.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OOPS. It doubled posted. No I am not totally crazy.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay, the motren is kicking in . . .I put a hot washcloth on my face and that helped too . . . my teeth react funny when I come in contact with ice. . . thanks everyone, it's just a dull ach now. . . .I do NOT LIKE DENTISTS! :GAAH:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Is it sore from the shots to numb the gum? That is really the only pain that you should be feeling.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

He had to give me like 4-5 shots. . . .but it was my tooth that hurt, the nerves. . . .my gums feel fine.  thanks


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I know cone flowers help with tooth aches..

I hate dentists too... they totally creep me out. Last time I went to the dentists he put 11 shots in my mouths, felt like he was jabbing them all the way into my brain. The one time he didn't tell me he was gonna 'shoot' me, and I cringed and he started laughing his head off and was like 'Oh, I guess I should have told you..' On the way home I told my mom how many times he shot me, first she couldn't understand cause I could barely manage to work my mouth, and she started crying because she felt so bad for me (she's had all of her top teeth pulled as a kid and has denchers now). Then a couple days later I went to him again, he was all 'Hop into the chair of the grand!' and he was looking over some papers and he was like 'Oh, your birthday's tommorow?' and I said yes, and he was all 'Oh, I have a present for you!' and he went to another room and came back with a needle and shot me 3-4 times. So yeah my dentist is a lunatic. The other one was nice, but he died in a plane crash, go figure.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

See I like my dentist---I just hate his needles. 
This morning I got shots like right behind my upper lip, and the numbing and swelling went all the way up and past my nose! And I mumbled, "I's gonna bite ma lipz off. . . ." 
He laughed and told me to take a picture of that. . . . :roll:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Woohoo! Now we're on to telling needle dentist teeth pulling stories  

A couple years ago I was 2 or 3 years into having my braces and I had one baby tooth left. Because of the pressure from my braces that last baby tooth cracked right down the center so I had to go to the dentist to have it pulled out. When he gave me a shot I didn't even feel it(I didn't know he was sticking a needle in my mouth) My tooth was broken in two pieces and still stuck in my gum so rather than taking a pliers and pull it out he took a pick thingy and just broke it into ten pieces to get it out. What I love about those numbers is the whole side of your face is totally useless for like half a day, I talked really funny :lol:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ick, I can't even read this thread, lol. Novocain does not work on me... at all. My gums don't even feel numb. Maybe tingly, but thats it.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

As long as the pain's going away, it'll probably be alright...but by all means, if you start having really sharp shooting pains or it hurts to put pressure on it...call your dentist. I had a problem with a filling once...it hurt so bad I couldn't chew anything on the side it was on...for like a year...I kept asking my dentist about it and he said it was normal to have some sensitivity and didn't really seem to think it was a big deal...but this was a lot worse than "some sensitivity"...so I went to a different dentist and found out that my filling had been leaking the whole time and I had developed a cavity underneath the filling. It had to be removed and I ended up having a crown put on the tooth.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, OK, Hubby's a Dentist, and I guarantee you he doesn't stay up late at night trying to figure out new and unusual ways to hurt you! He said he should have been a Proctologist...nobody hates their Proctologist! LOL

So, how's your tooth? Sometimes, if the decay is really deep, near the nerve, they have to clean it out and then he should put some desensitizing "pulp cap" on before he fills it. After all that "trauma" the nerve is not "happy" and will react with pain. You should call you dentist if it's still hurting, he can give you something stronger for a couple of days. You can also be "sore" for a few hours from the injection site. But, the needles they use are soooo tiny it's really not much trauma. You may think you are getting many shots, when in reality Doc's just moving the needle a little. But, yes they do have to take it out and "hit" the nerve in a different place, but that's a good thing, you want that nerve ASLEEP! :doh: 

Like any other Dr., if you are having pain for an extended time, you should certainly get a 2nd opinion. 

Most of the time, our tooth problems are of our own making! If you smoke, eat alot of sweets, drink sugery soda, don't brush correctly, don't floss at all...then you are going to have cavities or worse periodontal problems. Smoking is the reason for most perio (gum) problems, so totally preventable. Also, I tell folks, "you only want to floss the teeth you want to keep!" Carry some suger free gum (Extra), if you can't brush after a snack (I brush my teeth 4 times/day, 3 minutes ea.), chew the gum, it gets the sugar off your teeth and stimulates saliva. Hubby recommends using Colgate TOTAL...it has a patented ingredient that is a better bacteriacide. But, only Colgate TOTAL has it. Always use an ADA recommended mouthwash (you have to keep it in your mouth for 1 full minute, no food or drink for 30 minutes), and if you use ACT you are giving yourself a little flouride treatment, which strengthens your enamel!

OK, I'm off my soap box now! :hug: Hope you are better soon.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

And Runaround, we don't use Novocaine anymore, we use Carbacaine, etc., ask your Dentist to try something else, call before you go in and tell them what they used wasn't working, they will have time to order a different type anesthetic.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Di said:


> OK, OK, Hubby's a Dentist, and I guarantee you he doesn't stay up late at night trying to figure out new and unusual ways to hurt you! He said he should have been a Proctologist...nobody hates their Proctologist! LOL


LOL... :slapfloor:

Di--do you know of any under-lying health problems that might cause cavities? I am asking because growing up, I never had cavities...I don't drink or smoke at all. I rarely drink soda and I don't eat many sweets. I brush at least 2 times per day and floss at least once a day...I use a waterpik about 3 times a week. I think I take pretty good care of my teeth, however, a couple years ago I had, like, and explosion of cavites. I never had a cavity before and suddenly, within a year, I developed over 20 cavities...

It stopped just as suddenly as it started...I have not had any new cavites for a year and a half...

Have you ever heard of anything like this??


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Di said:


> And Runaround, we don't use Novocaine anymore, we use Carbacaine, etc., ask your Dentist to try something else, call before you go in and tell them what they used wasn't working, they will have time to order a different type anesthetic.


He he, well thanks, but I don't have any plans on going to the dentist anytime soon. Like I said, I've been kicked out of several as a kid.... And now I just brush my teeth really good and hope for the best. Too terrified to go back.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh man, what was that commercial a few years ago, it was a company that does oil changes, "pay me now" for the cheap oil change, "or pay me later", for a new engine! I hope that works out for you Runaround (she says with some hesitation)! :sigh: 

Funnyriverfarm: You know sometimes we have spells of sickness that can effect our health in weird ways. I know teeth can be affected when they are forming...as with children...but I can't think of anything that would cause an unusual "attack" on mature enamel...sometimes Hubby puts a "watch" on certain teeth...and tells patient to use Act or a prescription mouthwash to "remineralize" an area on a tooth that is looking suspicious. If you have some strange habits (I knew a person once that liked to suck on lemons...the citric acid "ate" the enamel right off), but I'll ask Hubby later, he's at "continuing education" today.

You know, I hate to say this, but I have to...if you have a Dentist that says you need a huge amount of work done...which you think is unusual...have a second opinion. Especially if somebody says you need root canal therapy (if you don't have pain in the tooth), or crowns. 
Most people do what their Dentist recommends...and some guys are taking a little advantage of that. JMO

And please! Take your kids to the Dentist BEFORE they need work done. Just take them in at 4-5 and let them sit in the chair and ride up and down and let the Dr. just look at them. Hubby likes to move the chair alot...so they have a little fun...way before he actually has to do anything to them. You don't want their first experience at the Dentist to involve anything painful. And don't let YOUR fear influence your kids, keep it to yourself, if possible.

Attitude is everything! :hi5:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol Di, I don't think you understand my fear of the dentist. It's irrational and I know that, But just talking about it makes me break out in a cold sweat. :shrug: Too many horrible experiences as a kid.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I like going to the dentist -- no fear or gagging etc associated with it until last year. Back in August of 2007 I went to the dentist and he said I had 4 cavities -- nuts! I knew I had at least one but the tooth I was having pain in he didnt even say needed to be filled :? (should have been a BIG red flag) So he did what needed to be done and I was in WORSE pain then I was before i went in. :sigh: I was then out of insurance (got to old to be on my parents) I just snuck in before it ran out.

So here I was in terrible pain from hot and cold and couldnt eat on my left side with no insurance and didnt want to go back to complain and get it fixed.

My sister works for a dentist (she is a dental assitant) she got me an oppointment and I told him what was up. They took the Xrays and did some exploring around and found that the tooth that I had the pain in had a chip in the sealence (sp?) and had terrible decay in it --now I have been to the dentist every year and had pain in that tooth each time i went but they NEVER found it! :angry: 


So long story short they had to drill out all the new fillings because he didnt drill out the decay enough in each tooth so there was still cavities under the filling :shocked: and a cavity I had filled when i was child had chipped years and years ago --- that had new decay in it too which he missed!

I got the stuff you were talking about Di that helps with over active nerves. 

I got this all done in September 2007. 4 weeks later I got the real fillings put in. It wasnt till late winter of 2008 that I could actually chew on my left side! my nerves were so shot from everything. Crazy huh?

Well I have been trying to go back since that time but have had appointments but then get scheduled at work so I have to cancel. my new appointment is next week -- wish me luck that all is well and i dont have to have more fillings.

I take care of my teeth (maybe not as good as I should) but even when I brush and flose all the time I still get cavities (almost all my teeth are filled it seems :sigh: but the drs all say I have weak teeth :shrug:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Di, what would your husband recommend for teeth without enamal?
I was born without enamal, and had my first tooth pulled when I was about four. When I was about 8 I had about four caps put on but they wore away soon after. Since then I hadn't had too much trouble, until a about two years ago, with the mentioned dentist ppointment on the other page, I had 4-5 decay spot show up, he fillled them up with some stuff, but about a month later it was gone (not sure what it was called) And since then I've had more tiny decay spots show up, but haven't been into the dentist recently. About four years ago I stopped drinking soda and eating alot healthier, and started brushing (I rarely brushed before that), and now my teeth finally start going bad when I've been taking care of them?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I didn't really brush alot either---until the past few years. :greengrin: . . .but I have never even thought of flossing and my dentist told me I have nine cavities between teeth. . . . :sigh: I have now only 2-3 more to do.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

:worried:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I feel like teeth are a necessary evil, and are out to get me.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Di said:


> You know, I hate to say this, but I have to...if you have a Dentist that says you need a huge amount of work done...which you think is unusual...have a second opinion. Especially if somebody says you need root canal therapy (if you don't have pain in the tooth), or crowns.
> Most people do what their Dentist recommends...and some guys are taking a little advantage of that. JMO


That's what I was thinking at first...I was like "there's no way I could have this many cavities"...but I went to three different dentists and they all found them  ...They all seemed puzzled at the number of cavities too...one of them even asked me if I was bulimic (I'm not) or if I had acid reflux disease (I don't). I can't think of any strange habits I have that would have caused it. I drink fruit juice but not an excessive amount...and I always use a straw and drink it all at once...no sipping.

Sjogren's syndrome runs in my family...but I have never had a dry mouth so I doubt that could have caused it...It is a complete mystery to me...I'm just glad I haven't had any new cavities in a while.

Thanks for taking the time to reply, Di...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> Sjogren's syndrome runs in my family...but I have never had a dry mouth so I doubt that could have caused it...It is a complete mystery to me...I'm just glad I haven't had any new cavities in a while.


Hey, my mom has Sjogrens. It's a real pain in the butt.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

RunAround said:


> Hey, my mom has Sjogrens. It's a real pain in the butt.


Yeah, it is very difficult to manage...I'm glad I don't have it...but I am worried about developing it later in life. That's what happened with all my relatives that have it.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I'm kinda worried about you Runaround, I think you will have to be my new "project", LOL. In a case like your's (and we actually have a guy like you in our practice), you would be prescribed a tranquilizer (probably 10mg Valium). This fellow is so afraid of Dentists he breaks out into a cold sweat, gets light headed, passes out...and that was from just sitting in the chair! But, a little Valium and he was telling jokes and just fine. If that doesn't work you'd have to have "nitros oxide" ie "laughing gas" in addition. We don't have "gas" in our practice. Note: if you go to a practice that uses gas...be sure the person dosing the gas has experience. If that's not enough, then you just have to go to a Dentist that works with an Oral Surgeon that can just "put you out". That'll fix you! :ROFL: 

Amos, I'll ask Hubby if he's ever heard of this "defect". Can't imagine that's much fun. 

Stacey, you may have a malpractice suite...I hate that because people are so "sue happy" nowdays, but really, we have to call it what it is. Sometimes, when the decay is very deep, next to the nerve, you can get most of the decay out, put some "shelac" on it, and a pulp cap, and fill it, usually on a posterior tooth so you can use a silver filling that seals better then the composite fillings. If you get it totally sealed so no air can get to it, the decay stops. This is the last resort to a root canal...sometimes it doesn't work and you have to do the root canal...so the dentist is trying to save your tooth...but he should tell you to come back if you still have pain. Hubby uses this technique with great success.

OK, I have to say here, I AM NOT A DENTIST AND NOT AN ALTERNATIVE TO SEEING A DENTIST. Now I feel better! LOL Everyone should use Act! It can't hurt. Might help. Also, if you have minor tooth sensativity, but no decay, try using a desensitising toothpaste. Like Sensidyne, I think Crest and Colgate both have them, and a little cheaper. Brush your teeth like usual, then put the Sensidyne on it like medicine, just put it on the tooth or teeth while you are watching TV or on TGS!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe Di that was funny.


it was frustrating but i put it behind me and thankfully my sister's dentist cut me HUGE break and didnt charge me for the first visit. and I think the fillings were less then he usually charges. Yup my sister said that he was trying to save the teeth to save me from a root canal.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

lol, I'm allergic to Valium, well not really allergic, but it doesn't calm me down. It makes me worse. Most drugs like that make me worse. It's really annoying. 

The last time I went to the dentist was with a dentist who put me out cold for 4 hours! And then they didn't give me any pain meds because they thought I was a druggy or something. So I had to get pain meds from my primary care doc. And my face swelled up so much that night that I had trouble breathing, but I was too scared to go to the doctor so i suffered through it. 

So, i'm ok with being put out again, but I better get some pain meds. 

yep... no good experiences with the dentist.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround, did you ever think of taking the homeopathic remedy Aconitum before you went to the dentist? That is for fear and helps to calm you down.


----------

